# blackberry odor question



## countrygirl (Aug 18, 2010)

just kinda curious...
racked the blackberry again tonight into a 5 gallon glass carboy. it was much cleared from the first racking. decent yeasty/fruity smell when i took the lid off the primary bucket (was using it as a secondary until some carboys came in). as i was racking it into the carboy, i was catching a whiff of an odd/off odor...couldn't quit place it...sniffed the bucket again...ok...it's coming out of the carboy? is it releasing some kind of gas? it didn't seem to be very co2-ish...
seems like i've run across some info on blackberries being high in malic acid? could this be what's releasing?


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 18, 2010)

I've made plenty of blackberry but can't say that I've ever run into what you're experiencing. Did you taste it? That would be the bottom line for me.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Sacalait said:


> I've made plenty of blackberry but can't say that I've ever run into what you're experiencing. Did you taste it? That would be the bottom line for me.


i didn't, but i will...be right back...


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 18, 2010)

tart, but fruity! it kind of reminds me of the same smell i have in my 2.5 gallon peach carboy (which was VERY stinky in primary fermentation)...just kinda fermentyfunky, lol. 
thanks for reminding me to taste it! kinda like we're taught in critical care classes at the hospital...treat the patient, not all the equipment around them, lol


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2010)

I cant say Ive ever really smelled Malic acid. Can you describe this smell a little better?


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I cant say Ive ever really smelled Malic acid. Can you describe this smell a little better?



wade, i really can't believe i'm gonna type this...
kinda like someone passed gas. not the "stop the car and let me out kind", but the kind of "did someone toot?" smell.
hubby said not methane smell though...it's got a little headspace. somewhere between the shoulder and the neck...


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it sulfur?


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Is it sulfur?



maybe, but not strong...i've smelled rotten eggs which is the ultimate sulfer, right? maybe...
edit:
i've used the search section for sulfer and think that may be it...it's the same smell as in the 2.5 gallon peach carboy. i read one post from last year that talked about using kmeta on a straining bag and not rinsing it...i could have possibly done the same thing...not sure...it i did rinse it, it was heavily rinsed.


----------



## kegmeister (Aug 18, 2010)

overdose on sulfites smells like eggs. can be remedied by time or aeration.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 19, 2010)

kegmeister said:


> overdose on sulfites smells like eggs. can be remedied by time or aeration.



time and aeration are easy solutions...i thank you gentlemen


----------



## BobF (Aug 19, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> time and aeration are easy solutions...i thank you gentlemen


 
It *could* be a mild case of h2s, which is a rotten egg odor rather than a not rotten egg odor.

You could splash rack and stir for a couple minutes with a thick piece of copper wire. If the upper part of the copper wire (above where the wine level is) turns black, you had/have h2s - and you prolly cured it.

Check again in a couple of weeks and repeat as necessary.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 20, 2010)

i'd like to do some blending (with the beaujolais) this weekend...i should backsweeten this blackberry first, right?


----------



## BobF (Aug 20, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> i'd like to do some blending (with the beaujolais) this weekend...i should backsweeten this blackberry first, right?


 
I've never blended more than samples, but here's my opinion anyway 

I'm planning to back-sweeten after blending for the ones I have on the blend list. I think differences in acids, body, ABV, etc. will have an impact on sweetness perception.


----------



## Ken914 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ms. Countrygirl,

Did you happen to rinse your carboy with campden solution right before you reracked your wine?

If so, the carboy was likely filled with fumes from the campden solution and they were being displaced from the jug as you filled it. I freaked out recently over exactly the same issue when reracking my blueberry. I thought I had ruined a batch.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 21, 2010)

Ken914 said:


> Ms. Countrygirl,
> 
> Did you happen to rinse your carboy with campden solution right before you reracked your wine?
> 
> If so, the carboy was likely filled with fumes from the campden solution and they were being displaced from the jug as you filled it. I freaked out recently over exactly the same issue when reracking my blueberry. I thought I had ruined a batch.



ken, i think u hit the nail on the head! it has since dissipated. i don't think i'm going to do any blending either. it tastes so good by itself and the beaujolais is still so young...gonna backsweeten in a couple of weeks, though.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 21, 2010)

Glad it is gone and this is why we usually try not to have you do anything for awhile and just diagnose the problem and check in on it and then after at least 2 weeks then see if something needs to be done.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 21, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Glad it is gone and this is why we usually try not to have you do anything for awhile and just diagnose the problem and check in on it and then after at least 2 weeks then see if something needs to be done.



i'm learning, but i'm still having trouble with the patience part, lol
i've topped it up with some like wine (purple toad blackberry)


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 6, 2010)

did a little sweetening last night and put it in the closet. it's still VERY tart. would mlf help balance this? it has a good blackberry taste, so i don't want to mess that up, but the tartness puts hubby off, and this is one of the only wines i've made that he's liking, except what he's calling "aftertaste", but i think i'm calling tart.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 7, 2010)

or can u do mlf after stabilizing/sorbate???


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 7, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> or can u do mlf after stabilizing/sorbate???



From what i have read - it is not recommended to do MLF after adding sorbate - gives an off flavoer - can't remember what it was though.

What yeast did you use? The Lalvin 71B 1122 will get rid of some malic acid during fermentation.

I use that on fruits that have a higher malic acid level.


----------



## BobF (Sep 7, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> did a little sweetening last night and put it in the closet. it's still VERY tart. would mlf help balance this? it has a good blackberry taste, so i don't want to mess that up, but the tartness puts hubby off, and this is one of the only wines i've made that he's liking, except what he's calling "aftertaste", but i think i'm calling tart.


 
How old is this wine? The best thing you can do is get it bottled (after a few weeks have paased after sweetening) and forget about for a year. It will change dramatically.

If you can't wait a year, substitute a few 375s for the standard size bottles. Use these to sample every few months.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 7, 2010)

My Blackberry Port was VERY tart. As Bob said.... Time has helped min e tremendously. Have you checked the acidity? (this may have been asked earlier on the thread, I am coming in late)


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 8, 2010)

it was lavlin 1122 (mostly, long story there, too, lol, with a little 1116 to make a full pack, lol)
the wine is new, brand new.
i like the 375 ml bottles idea...to check it along the way. 
thank goodness for skeeter pee...it helps you put the rest of the wine away to the wine closet


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 9, 2010)

lalvin 1116 will easily take over production of alcohol from other yeast. it's known as the "killer yeast." 

also, the finish is the hardest part of winemaking. the begining flavor can be manipulated (blending, aging or sweetening), but a good finish is the most difficult part to fix. aging will help as stated. we had an issue with an acid tester for about 3-4 batches. almosted poured them out, but luckily we didn't as 3 years later they are actually pretty good. funny how that happens.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Midwest Vintner said:


> lalvin 1116 will easily take over production of alcohol from other yeast. it's known as the "killer yeast."
> 
> also, the finish is the hardest part of winemaking. the begining flavor can be manipulated (blending, aging or sweetening), but a good finish is the most difficult part to fix. aging will help as stated. we had an issue with an acid tester for about 3-4 batches. almosted poured them out, but luckily we didn't as 3 years later they are actually pretty good. funny how that happens.


i bought an acid test kit for the chardonnel. i will def. use with future batches of fruits as well.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah i use my hydrometer, my acid test kit, and ph tester all the time - IMO these tools are a must have - unless you are good enough to adjust by taste.


----------

